
Social media overuse festers the already gaping world of narcissistic behavior - laurex
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/social-media-overuse-festers-the-already-gaping-world-of-narcissistic-behavior
======
allears
That's about the worst written headline I can recall. Might win some kind of
contest. Bulwer-Lytton?

